# Digital vibrance / Saturation control on AMD card



## BsDjUsTbSd (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello,

i want to control Saturation for my amd card
i could do that when i had my nvidia card through nvidia-settings > colors > digita vibrance
i know there is xcalib but it can only control brightness, contrast and gamma however i want saturation
i've heard you can get an icc profile but i am not sure how you generate these.
if anyone has any experience with it please post a reply


----------

